# new lipo pack question



## never_satisfied (Feb 17, 2010)

I just bought a new spec lipo 1 cell cuz the ones I've been using I purchased used a couple seasons ago and curious if there will be a difference.. well anyway what do I have to do
To this before racing with it? Im not sure if I can just take it out of the package charge it and go racing?


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

never_satisfied said:


> I just bought a new spec lipo 1 cell cuz the ones I've been using I purchased used a couple seasons ago and curious if there will be a difference.. well anyway what do I have to do
> To this before racing with it? Im not sure if I can just take it out of the package charge it and go racing?


you will see a difference. It willl take a couple of cycles to wake up to full potential


----------



## never_satisfied (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks alot that's what I was trying to figure out


----------

